# 5,000+ Mile Road Trip (NYC to Sedona, and back...)



## Wooloomooloo

OK, so call us crazy, but my wife and I are taking a little trip from New York City to Sedona, AZ starting on Thursday Dec 20th in our Model 3 Performance. I'm going to capture some key information about the trip and record it to see how things go, and post on this thread. Basically average distance, charging times, destination chargers, campsite charging, super charging and the all important Whr/Mi information.

Let me know if you want me to capture any specific information and I'll try. I'll be keeping this thread up to date with information as I go along. I'll also be posting everything to twitter if you'd like to follow me there. hallmr1972


----------



## FRC

Wooloomooloo said:


> OK, so call us crazy, but my wife and I are taking a little trip from New York City to Sedona, AZ starting on Thursday Dec 20th in our Model Performance. I'm going to capture some key information about the trip and record it to see how things go, and post on this thread. Basically average distance, charging times, destination chargers, campsite charging, super charging and the all important Whr/Mi information.
> 
> Let me know if you want me to capture any specific information and I'll try. I'll be keeping this thread up to date with information as I go along. I'll also be posting everything to twitter if you'd like to follow me there. hallmr1972


I'm planning Atlanta to Seattle and beyond in Spring of 2019 mostly camping, so I'll be following with great interest. I know you'll have a great trip and thanks in advance for your updates.


----------



## Jim H

Wooloomooloo said:


> OK, so call us crazy, but my wife and I are taking a little trip from New York City to Sedona, AZ starting on Thursday Dec 20th in our Model 3 Performance. I'm going to capture some key information about the trip and record it to see how things go, and post on this thread. Basically average distance, charging times, destination chargers, campsite charging, super charging and the all important Whr/Mi information.
> 
> Let me know if you want me to capture any specific information and I'll try. I'll be keeping this thread up to date with information as I go along. I'll also be posting everything to twitter if you'd like to follow me there. hallmr1972


Not crazy at all, sounds like a fun trip. I have a trip planned in 2019 from Az to Washington DC, so I would like to hear how this goes. My trip planner had about 12hrs of charging for the trip, so I'm planning on one extra day for this. Will take more time coming back. Took the same trip in my wife's Prius last year.
Have a safe trip, Sedona is a beautiful area, about 1hr from my home.


----------



## Ed Post

On my recent 7351 mile road trip, I took a little camera which resided right underneath the screen. When I pulled in to an SC, I photographed the "Since Last Charge" page.








Leaving the SC, I got the trip mileage page. In both cases, I made sure the state of charge and time of day were in focus at the top. (Set one of the trip odos to zero when you start.) One thing I should have photographed consistently when pulling out of the SC was the nav list with the time, mileage, and charge estimated at destination.









Also, if you stop between SCs (or at night), get the stop and start times. If you get somewhere and are just moseying around town, get the mileage and time. Usually for a motel you can leave the nav destination pop-up on the screen to remind yourself that you've stopped for the night.








It might be good to capture the speed limit on the interstate for each leg to get more info to evaluate the Nav estimate for range. On one leg I was losing range like my fuel tank was leaking. (Oh wait, no fuel tank.) It turned out that driving on an 80mph interstate into a 26mph headwind can create range anxiety. I actually had to slow to 60 for a while to get my range estimate back in double digits.

So I have all this entered into a spreadsheet. I missed some photographs; I was able to fill in some numbers using other data, other times I just had to discard that leg from the sheet. Now it's time to do some statistics, which I will hopefully report here.


----------



## garsh

Wooloomooloo said:


> OK, so call us crazy, but my wife and I are taking a little trip from New York City to Sedona, AZ starting on Thursday Dec 20th in our Model Performance.


I'm guessing that your route will take you south of Pittsburgh.
But if I'm incorrect and you're making a pit stop north of the city, let me know.


----------



## MelindaV

@Wooloomooloo in addition to the photo log @Ed Post mentoned, if you don't already have Teslafi it would be a great tool to track your trip. It has a free 2 week trial (or month w an existing user's code) and full of super useful data.

Looking forward to following along w your trip!


----------



## Wooloomooloo

garsh said:


> I'm guessing that your route will take you south of Pittsburgh.
> But if I'm incorrect and you're making a pit stop north of the city, let me know.


First stop will be Columbus, OH so yes south of Pittsburg. I have friends in Akron, OH so maybe next time I'm headed there I'll let you know.


----------



## Wooloomooloo

MelindaV said:


> @Wooloomooloo in addition to the photo log @Ed Post mentoned, if you don't already have Teslafi it would be a great tool to track your trip. It has a free 2 week trial (or month w an existing user's code) and full of super useful data.
> 
> Looking forward to following along w your trip!


I haven't explored TeslaFi yet - I'm going to take a look. If anyone has a code they want to share, I'm open to that before I sign up.


----------



## MelindaV

Wooloomooloo said:


> I haven't explored TeslaFi yet - I'm going to take a look. If anyone has a code they want to share, I'm open to that before I sign up.


sent you a PM


----------



## Wooloomooloo

OK I've signed up for TeslaFi - now I'm paranoid about the sleep settings. My car is generally not charging at home (I don't have that ability yet) so I assume I turn on the sleep mode and leave the defaults?


Edit - Never mind, I figured it out. It says Sparky is sleeping!


----------



## Oyster Bait

Traveling on your OE high performance tires? I sincerely hope you don't become a test case for the owners manual's warnings about driving on them in cold weather.

Safe travels, my friend.


----------



## JeffinAZ

Wooloomooloo said:


> OK, so call us crazy, but my wife and I are taking a little trip from New York City to Sedona, AZ starting on Thursday Dec 20th in our Model 3 Performance. I'm going to capture some key information about the trip and record it to see how things go, and post on this thread. Basically average distance, charging times, destination chargers, campsite charging, super charging and the all important Whr/Mi information.
> 
> Let me know if you want me to capture any specific information and I'll try. I'll be keeping this thread up to date with information as I go along. I'll also be posting everything to twitter if you'd like to follow me there. hallmr1972


Sedona is a worthy destination. Gorgeous scenery, great restaurants and fantastic hiking. Check out the "Coffee Pot" diner/restararant, named for a rock formation that looks like a coffee pot. 101 different omelettes!


----------



## Wooloomooloo

JeffinAZ said:


> Sedona is a worthy destination. Gorgeous scenery, great restaurants and fantastic hiking. Check out the "Coffee Pot" diner/restararant, named for a rock formation that looks like a coffee pot. 101 different omelettes!


Thanks for the tip, I definitely will!


----------



## Wooloomooloo

*##Day 1 - Plan.*

OK, so first stop will be Columbus, OH where there is (hopefully) a destination charger waiting for us.

So EVTrip Planner is suggesting five(!?) Supercharger stops and says the 550 mile trip will consume 153 kWh (so about 278 Wh/Mi). What is doesn't know is I have no intention of driving through Manhattan, so will be taking the slightly longer route through Staten Island and taking the (2)76 west from there.

Anyway, that route is 557 miles and I am hoping to only do 2 SC stops - I do think the 278 War/mi is ambitious given the elevation gain, but we'll see. Hopefully they have a charger free at the hotel when I arrive. If it's ICE'ed or if there are other Tesla's already there, there's a Supercharger a few miles away and I'll top up while the battery is warm. Leaving in 3 hours!

Edit** I don't have charging at home, so will be leaving with ~85% and a cold battery. It's 46f/7.5c


----------



## Wooloomooloo

Arriving at Harrisburg with 4% charge was a bit too close for comfort. Rain eh?

287 Whr/mi so far.


----------



## Ed Post

Yeah. Pushing the water off the road with the tires costs energy. Try to note that in your trip log, also note head and tail winds if you notice them.


----------



## Wooloomooloo

Av speed on that leg was 68mph but elevation gain was 1,600ft, it was raining and 35 degrees out. Headwind was 5mph.


----------



## Wooloomooloo

Well so far so good... gaining 6,500 ft in altitude takes its toll, especially when it's below 40 degrees and the highways have a 75mph limit.

A quick note on TeslaFi - although admittedly I have not had a chance to read about it in detail so could be missing something obvious - but it doesn't agree with the car's computer. My Road Trip so far is 2,072 miles (TeslFi is reporting 1,996. Also the car;s computer shows a RT average power usage of 338 Whr/Mi compared to TeslaFi's rather generous 307.


----------



## Ed Post

Here's my trip statistics. A little better than yours, but you've been going up hill all the way. If you're going thru Denver, let me know.


----------



## Feathermerchant

I don't think he's going thru Denver, Tim.
Have a great trip Wooloo...
My dad lived in Sedona as a kid in the 30's. Lots of changes since then.


----------



## Jim H

Feathermerchant said:


> I don't think he's going thru Denver, Tim.
> Have a great trip Wooloo...
> My dad lived in Sedona as a kid in the 30's. Lots of changes since then.


Looks like he is making good time on the trip. The supercharger stop in Sedona has plenty of stations, plus some good Mexican food at the stop.


----------



## Wooloomooloo

We’re staying in Taos for Christmas and then we’ll see what the weather is doing. It looks like it might be bitterly cold around Flagstaff and the Grand Canyon. I’m also not sure how much the shutdown might affect things in the park but we’ll make that decision on the 26th. 

It’s been fun so far!

Ed - some serious miles there! How long did that all take?


----------



## Jim H

Wooloomooloo said:


> We're staying in Taos for Christmas and then we'll see what the weather is doing. It looks like it might be bitterly cold around Flagstaff and the Grand Canyon. I'm also not sure how much the shutdown might affect things in the park but we'll make that decision on the 26th.
> 
> It's been fun so far!
> 
> Ed - some serious miles there! How long did that all take?


There is cold weather moving in toward the end of the week. Flagstaff will be maybe in the single digits over night on thur and fri. Grand Canyon will also see these type of temps. The Grand Canyon should be open, but the visitors center may be closed due to the "shutdown." The highs may only be in the high 20's toward the end of the week. Sedona about 10 degrees warmer.
No superchargers after Flagstaff to the grand canyon. The RV park at the Grand Canyon does have 50amp nema 14-50 which will work for charging. Shuttle service from RV park to Canyon sites may or may not available due to shutdown.
Good luck.


----------



## Wooloomooloo

So today was a bit of a nightmare. We left Ranchos de Taos and headed for the Farmington supercharger as a launching place for either Monument Valley or to head north towards the Canyon. The weather had better ideas so after a 2,000ft climb into the Carson Forest and about 25 miles short of Brazos, we were forced back by a snow storm. We tried route 286 out towards Ojo Caliente but after an 18 wheeler in front of us stopped and did a u-turn on the road, we decided to head back to Taos. It took 3 hours to cover less than 45 miles with over an hour for the last 6 miles after a crash on 64.

I was almost think we'd have to sleep in the car at one point but we got to our original lodging with about 35% charge. I wasn't being mean with the heaters either, cabin was on 72 keeping ice of the windows with seat warmers and the rear defroster on. It's certainly one way to get to know the car!


----------



## Feathermerchant

Wow. Our last trip to the Canyon looked like that second picture. We had filled up North of Flagstaff so with 36 gallons we had several problems but range anxiety wasn't one of them.
If you take the southern (warmer) route back thru D/FW let me know we can put you up or show you around. Get you some barbecue or Mexican food.


----------



## Wooloomooloo

Feathermerchant said:


> Wow. Our last trip to the Canyon looked like that second picture. We had filled up North of Flagstaff so with 36 gallons we had several problems but range anxiety wasn't one of them.
> If you take the southern (warmer) route back thru D/FW let me know we can put you up or show you around. Get you some barbecue or Mexican food.


We're not sure where we're heading but there's a window tomorrow of no snow then a dump on Friday followed by low single digit temps. We're seriously considering Tuscon and Tombstone because it looks a lot warmer south of Alberqueque and Phoenix. Santa Fe is cut off from Taos right now and wasn't even reachable on 25 or 40 today.

Right now I've got sparkling wine, a hot tub and a relived wife and a happy beagle who's glad we're not sleeping in a snow drift.

Thanks for the offer, I'll let you know what we decide.


----------



## Jim H

Wooloomooloo said:


> We're not sure where we're heading but there's a window tomorrow of no snow then a dump on Friday followed by low single digit temps. We're seriously considering Tuscon and Tombstone because it looks a lot warmer south of Alberqueque and Phoenix. Santa Fe is cut off from Taos right now and wasn't even reachable on 25 or 40 today.
> 
> Right now I've got sparkling wine, a hot tub and a relived wife and a happy beagle who's glad we're not sleeping in a snow drift.
> 
> Thanks for the offer, I'll let you know what we decide.


Head south, next 2-3 days will be cold north of phoenix. Tombstone is fun, Tucson has a few supercharger stops, but temps will be pretty good. None of that snow stuff.
Maybe hit some of the northern sites on the way back. Need any suggestion's glad to help.


----------



## Needsdecaf

What tires are you running? Hopefully not stockers in all that snow!


----------



## Feathermerchant

Pima Air museum in Tuscon is about the best there is.


----------



## Wooloomooloo

Needsdecaf said:


> What tires are you running? Hopefully not stockers in all that snow!


Yes unfortunately. New York apartment living doesn't leave much room for seasonal tires. One just learns to be very careful.


----------



## Jim H

Feathermerchant said:


> Pima Air museum in Tuscon is about the best there is.


Titan missile silo south of Tucson is a unique interesting site. Kirchner caverns near tombstone is neat also.


----------



## tencate

I hope you're not heading down into the blizzard that's going on in Albuquerque at the moment. We had 8 inches in Los Alamos yesterday, sorta cleared today enough to shovel snow and now it's dumping snow again and isn't supposed to stop for the next couple of days. It was snowing hard enough just now that I had a hard time keeping snow off the windows on my drive home. Good luck with your trip. I'm in the phone book if I can help somehow.


----------



## Oyster Bait

If the weather allows and the stars align, Biosphere II outside Tucson is unique in many ways. Environmental research on the cutting edge, etc.


----------



## Richt

Stay safe! Glad u turned around. Snow and summer tires don’t sound good. (Been there done that


----------



## garsh

Wooloomooloo said:


> Yes unfortunately. New York apartment living doesn't leave much room for seasonal tires. One just learns to be very careful.


If you still have the OEM wheels and tires shown in your avatar picture, then I HIGHLY recommend that you get rid of the summer tires and replace them with all-season tires. Those summer tires are not designed to be operated in temperatures below freezing. The tread will actually crack and the warranty on the tires will be void.


----------



## mswlogo

Some tire shops will store your off season wheels as part of a package. Like Direct Tire used to do it.


----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


> The tread will actually crack and the warranty on the tires will be void.


Where did you find this? (Not that I don't believe you, just haven't lived somewhere that needs to consider tire rubber freezing). In the Michelin warranty I only see mention that winter tires will be voided if used in non-winter months. And couldn't find any temperature range on the Pilot Sport 4S


----------



## Frank99

If you're going down near Tucson, Kartchner Caverns is a great day trip. A really remarkable living cave system.


----------



## Jim H

MelindaV said:


> Where did you find this? (Not that I don't believe you, just haven't lived somewhere that needs to consider tire rubber freezing). In the Michelin warranty I only see mention that winter tires will be voided if used in non-winter months. And couldn't find any temperature range on the Pilot Sport 4S


This is the issue with Summer Performance Tires, they should not be used when outside temps are near freezing or below. Tire Rack has warning about this as well as the tire manufactures. 
Seems that the Summer Performance tire incorporates silica into the compound for increased performance, and works quite well to achieve that. Only problem is silica in the compound makes the tires start to crack near freezing, and that is why their performance drops off in the colder temps. They become hard and start to crack once temps get into the 20's. Certainly the case with 200-300tw tires. Not sure at which treadware number this stops being an issue.
One reason to have a second set of "winter tires" for the car. The Pilots sport 4s have a 300tw rating, not sure which one's come on the car, but it's marked on the sidewall. I have the mxm's on my car and they are 500tw.


----------



## mswlogo

MelindaV said:


> Where did you find this? (Not that I don't believe you, just haven't lived somewhere that needs to consider tire rubber freezing). In the Michelin warranty I only see mention that winter tires will be voided if used in non-winter months. And couldn't find any temperature range on the Pilot Sport 4S


Sounds like @garsh is correct. The tires shouldn't even be stored at low temps never mind driven cross country in the winter on snow covered roads.
There is "careful" and then there is "<Fill in the Blank>"

https://m.tirerack.com/tires/description.jsp?tireMake=Michelin&tireModel=Pilot+Sport+4S


----------



## Needsdecaf

Wooloomooloo said:


> Yes unfortunately. New York apartment living doesn't leave much room for seasonal tires. One just learns to be very careful.


Man, I'm new here and I don't want to be 'that forum guy' but I have to reiterate what others have said, that you're at a HUGE disadvantage on those tires if you have any precipitation on the ground in the cold. Even rain. I knew a guy who sailed off the road in the rain at about 40 degrees on summer tires.

I know it can be done. But please be careful.

And I hear you on the apartment thing. I used to store mine for my 300ZX back in the day stacked up in the closet of my spare bedroom / office. left some good marks on the wall when i moved out. But I swapped 'em out every winter (this was in Philly).

When you get back, I'd ditch those bad boys for a high performance all season, if you can find the correct size. I don't see anything applicable on tire rack. It's an oddball size unfortunately. But if you can find something that works in like a Conti Extreme Contact DWS06, those are great in the snow and you WON"T miss the performance in the summer.

Good luck and enjoy your trip!


----------



## Richt

Thanks so much for this info. I didn’t know that and have those tires!


----------



## Feathermerchant

FWIW I have noted less traction at 40 degF (Michelin Pilot Super Sport on a Dodge Magnum RWD) on a previous gen tire but I have not seen that on the Sport 4S's.
I have a friend who has driven them thru the winter here in Dallas (not much winter) with no problems.


----------



## Wooloomooloo

Needsdecaf said:


> Man, I'm new here and I don't want to be 'that forum guy' but I have to reiterate what others have said, that you're at a HUGE disadvantage on those tires if you have any precipitation on the ground in the cold. Even rain. I knew a guy who sailed off the road in the rain at about 40 degrees on summer tires.
> 
> I know it can be done. But please be careful.
> 
> And I hear you on the apartment thing. I used to store mine for my 300ZX back in the day stacked up in the closet of my spare bedroom / office. left some good marks on the wall when i moved out. But I swapped 'em out every winter (this was in Philly).
> 
> When you get back, I'd ditch those bad boys for a high performance all season, if you can find the correct size. I don't see anything applicable on tire rack. It's an oddball size unfortunately. But if you can find something that works in like a Conti Extreme Contact DWS06, those are great in the snow and you WON"T miss the performance in the summer.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy your trip!


Don't worry about giving sound advice, whether you're new or not.

TBH I have not had issues with these tires, but I do agree they're not ideal for winter at all. I am slightly frustrated with Tesla for delivering my car in October with summer tires in the North East. In New York, 7 months out of 12 can very easily have temperatures in the 40's, especially at night - pretty much October through April is likely to be wet or cold or both. A lot of people buy these cars not really knowing a whole lot about tires. They should at least offer all seasons as an option on the site.

I will probably swap them for all-seasons when I return to NY in January. This is my only car, not one I have wrapped in velvet to only use on July weekends, so it needs appropriate tires!


----------



## Wooloomooloo

Just a couple of pics from the journey from Ranchos de Taos to Tuscan, AZ.The truck at the SC was in Wilcox, AZ!


----------



## Feathermerchant

First pic is obviously a Tesla truck disguised as a GMC for testing.

Beautiful snow pic.


----------



## tencate

garsh said:


> If you still have the OEM wheels and tires shown in your avatar picture, then I HIGHLY recommend that you get rid of the summer tires and replace them with all-season tires.


Edit: the OEM 18 inch Factory tires (Michelin Primacy) are All Season tires. I used them last winter and got by with them ok. I prefer the X-Ice now for sure but I did manage last winter. I have Extreme Summer tires on my Triumph, indeed those should never be used below freezing for the reasons garsh says. What are the 20 inch factory tires anyway? Guess I'll go look that up


----------



## Feathermerchant

20" tires are Michelin Pilot Sport 4S.


----------



## tencate

Indeed, a very nice tire but not suitable for the ice and snowy conditions around here at the moment! Glad Wooloomooloo is safe and sound! Low temp of 4F here forecasted tonight!


----------



## Perscitus

Feathermerchant said:


> First pic is obviously a Tesla truck disguised as a GMC for testing.Beautiful snow pic.


Sadly it looks like that truck owner was participating in the latest fad for Darwin award winners: https://www.carscoops.com/2018/12/truck-owners-blocking-tesla-superchargers-across-america/

OP - great trip idea, get back home safe. Nearly 22 years ago now, I drove from NYC to LA, SF, Seattle and back stopping at most of the natural wonders of the mid-west and south. A memorable 3 weeks of driver, car and road.


----------



## Park2670

Looks like you are having a grand time. Thanks for documenting it, hope you have fun!


----------



## garsh

MelindaV said:


> Where did you find this? (Not that I don't believe you, just haven't lived somewhere that needs to consider tire rubber freezing). In the Michelin warranty I only see mention that winter tires will be voided if used in non-winter months. And couldn't find any temperature range on the Pilot Sport 4S


From Tire Rack:

_Note: Tires exposed to temperatures of 20 degrees F (-7 degrees C) or lower must be permitted to gradually return to temperatures of at least 40 degrees F (5 degrees C) for at least 24 hours before they are flexed in any manner, such as by adjusting inflation pressures, mounting them on wheels or using them to support, roll or drive a vehicle._​​_Flexing of the specialized rubber compounds used in Max Performance Summer tires during cold-weather use can result in irreversible compound cracking. Compound cracking is not a warrantable condition because it occurs as the result of improper use or storage, tires exhibiting compound cracking must be replaced._​
This is why I was so keen to get winter tires for my car ASAP. I didn't want to risk ruining the summer tires.


----------



## NCG45

JeffinAZ said:


> Sedona is a worthy destination. Gorgeous scenery, great restaurants and fantastic hiking. Check out the "Coffee Pot" diner/restararant, named for a rock formation that looks like a coffee pot. 101 different omelettes!


First post - looks like it might work 😉😉 We we're in Sedona this past spring, beautiful place. I agree 'Coffee Pot' restaurant a great place for breakfast.. if you're an early riser, you might check out the sunrise at the viewing area near the small airport. Bring your camera. You'll no doubt see some hot air balloons too!


----------



## FRC

NCG45 said:


> First post - looks like it might work 😉😉 We we're in Sedona this past spring, beautiful place. I agree 'Coffee Pot' restaurant a great place for breakfast.. if you're an early riser, you might check out the sunrise at the viewing area near the small airport. Bring your camera. You'll no doubt see some hot air balloons too!


Welcome, tell us about your car and from what part of the great State do you hail?


----------



## NCG45

Thanks! We're in Marietta. Have had the Model 3 for almost a week now. It's The AWD two motor, extended range version, with EAP. Driving it is the easy part. Figuring out the myriad settings is a little bit of a challenge 😉😉 (but I'm figuring it out - dashcam was this morning).


----------



## FRC

NCG45 said:


> Thanks! We're in Marietta. Have had the Model 3 for almost a week now. It's The AWD two motor, extended range version, with EAP. Driving it is the easy part. Figuring out the myriad settings is a little bit of a challenge 😉😉 (but I'm figuring it out - dashcam was this morning).


Congratulations! Everything is pretty intuitive, and in two weeks you'll understand 95%. Feel free to seek answers here, it's a fantastic resource. BTW, a few terminology tips: you have a dual motor, long range, with EAP.


----------



## Wooloomooloo

OK I've decided I really hate the nav... something you never notice when you're only going from point to point or driving around your home town, but if you search for something like Starbucks or Wholefoods in a new town, you get a list and their addresses, but you can't see how far they are from you or where they're located (which native Google maps allows or Apple maps). See attachments.

What this means is you always have to search for amenities and shops using your phone, and then 'send to Tesla' using share. I know there have been a few threads and a lot of posts about whether CarPlay or Android Auto integration would be beneficial, and I know Tesla are always improving things, but the search capability on the maps is pretty woeful.

While I am at it, it also doesn't offer multiple routes - again Google does this natively, as does Apple Maps, even my old VW Tom Tom based nav offered 3 routes (fastest, shortest, eco). Actually those options in a Tesla would be a winner for me - least power usage, quickest, shortest).

...sorry, I spent the day going from store to store in Tucson today and this shortfall started driving me nuts. All that screen space!


----------



## Feathermerchant

"or where they’re lactated "
What?


----------



## Wooloomooloo

Feathermerchant said:


> "or where they're lactated "
> What?


iOS auto correct for the win.


----------



## Feathermerchant

Doesn't Starbucks lactate some of their products?


----------



## Ed Post

Wooloomooloo said:


> View attachment 19719


This picture looks like the Adobe and Pines in Taos -- am I right? That's a fabulous place to stop. You can find it on the destination chargers list in the car.


----------



## Wooloomooloo

Ed Post said:


> This picture looks like the Adobe and Pines in Taos -- am I right? That's a fabulous place to stop. You can find it on the destination chargers list in the car.


You're right. How an earth did you recognize it from that pic?


----------



## NJturtlePower

Wooloomooloo said:


> OK I've decided I really hate the nav... something you never notice when you're only going from point to point or driving around your home town, but if you search for something like Starbucks or Wholefoods in a new town, you get a list and their addresses, but you can't see how far they are from you or where they're located (which native Google maps allows or Apple maps). See attachments.


Think you might be doing this the hard way with the search bar....

Click the Right Scroll wheel and Speak "Drive to Starbucks", which will pull up an instant list of closest locations arranged by distance (each will show how far) from your current location.

That's how it works for me at least. I tell people it's the best and most responsive GPS I've ever used, and still feel that way months later.


----------



## Wooloomooloo

NJturtlePower said:


> Think you might be doing this the hard way with the search bar....
> 
> Click the Right Scroll wheel and Speak "Drive to Starbucks", which will pull up an instant list of closest locations arranged by distance (each will show how far) from your current location.
> 
> That's how it works for me at least. I tell people it's the best and most responsive GPS I've ever used, and still feel that way months later.


I'll try that tomorrow, although it seems odd you'd get a different UI based upon how you make the request. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ed Post

Ed Post said:


> This picture looks like the Adobe and Pines in Taos -- am I right? That's a fabulous place to stop. You can find it on the destination chargers list in the car.





Wooloomooloo said:


> You're right. How an earth did you recognize it from that pic?


Well, I was just there a month ago, that helped. Also the charger configuration and posts is a clue.









Your post from the 28th is another clue (which I only saw after I made my guess). The snow-covered driveway picture has "... and Pines Inn" portion of their sign.

The proprietress is a wonderful lady. I was her only guest last month so I got the royal treatment -- room with the best view, got to order exactly what I wanted for breakfast. (She's the one on the left)


----------



## Wooloomooloo

Ed Post said:


> Well, I was just there a month ago, that helped. Also the charger configuration and posts is a clue.
> View attachment 20114
> 
> 
> Your post from the 28th is another clue (which I only saw after I made my guess). The snow-covered driveway picture has "... and Pines Inn" portion of their sign.
> 
> The proprietress is a wonderful lady. I was her only guest last month so I got the royal treatment -- room with the best view, got to order exactly what I wanted for breakfast. (She's the one on the left)
> View attachment 20116


OK yes I assumed you'd been. Chris was great, we enjoyed her company and breakfasts. Did you use the hot tub? It was great fun in the snow!


----------



## francoisp

Wooloomooloo said:


> OK I've decided I really hate the nav... something you never notice when you're only going from point to point or driving around your home town, but if you search for something like Starbucks or Wholefoods in a new town, you get a list and their addresses, but you can't see how far they are from you or where they're located (which native Google maps allows or Apple maps). See attachments.
> 
> What this means is you always have to search for amenities and shops using your phone, and then 'send to Tesla' using share. I know there have been a few threads and a lot of posts about whether CarPlay or Android Auto integration would be beneficial, and I know Tesla are always improving things, but the search capability on the maps is pretty woeful.


I used to have the same issue until I figured out that after entering my search word I had to hit 'enter' on the keyboard before the locations would be shown on the map around me.


----------



## Wooloomooloo

FrancoisP said:


> I used to have the same issue until I figured out that after entering my search word I had to hit 'enter' on the keyboard before the locations would be shown on the map around me.


OK wow, such a simple solution. A PICNIC problem as we often call them here (problem in chair, not in computer).


----------



## garsh

Wooloomooloo said:


> OK wow, such a simple solution. A PICNIC problem as we often call them here (problem in chair, not in computer).


Ha! That's much more clever than the PEBCAK problems we had.


----------



## Feathermerchant

Loose nut behind the wheel?
ID 10 T?


----------



## Perscitus

Wooloomooloo said:


> my wife and I are taking a little trip from New York City to Sedona, AZ starting on Thursday Dec 20th in our Model 3 Performance.'


Wooloomooloo - assuming you're back. What are your post-trip impressions given the storms you weathered (changed to All-Weathers once you came back?), charger to charger hopping, low SoC driving? How has the car held up in terms of front paint, glass, etc?


----------



## Wooloomooloo

Perscitus said:


> Wooloomooloo - assuming you're back. What are your post-trip impressions given the storms you weathered (changed to All-Weathers once you came back?), charger to charger hopping, low SoC driving? How has the car held up in terms of front paint, glass, etc?


To be honest, I love the car more than ever after that road trip. I've driven a stupid amount of miles in a lot of cars, and nothing comes close to how much joy this one is to drive. Confirmation bias? Sure maybe, but I would not swap it for any other car available right now.

Driving in the snow and ice on summer rubber was pretty stupid. I am equally annoyed with myself for not doing anything about it, and at Tesla for delivering a car in the North East in late Fall with summer tires... having said that, it actually did extremely well. The only time it got even close to being out of control was on the highway in Oklahoma one morning with a storm coming in and it dropped to 18 degrees. I was doing about 35 - 40mph in fairly heavy slow traffic when a car in front of me braked. I had a LOT of room as I never get in close even when the conditions are good, so there was a good 30 yards or so, but as soon as I lifted instinctively off the go-pedal, regen kicked in and the wheels all momentarily locked and the car went into a momentary slide for about a half-second. As soon as it happened, I put my foot back down slightly and the car's computer immediately put the car back straight, I barely did anything.

This taught me two things... 1) regen is more than capable of locking up the wheels even when it can't fully function in the cold. 2) the car will actually work very card to stop you killing yourself, despite FUD reports in the media claiming otherwise.

I don't see any dinks or scratches from the trip, although when cleaning it I notices some circular scratching around the Tesla badge on the trunk, which I had not before. I am not sure if it was always there and I just didn't notice.

I almost got caught out in an early leg running out of juice. I skipped a charger thinking my 96% would get me 220 miles... it almost didn't and I arrived with 4% SOC after limping the last 80 miles at 60mph behind a truck with no heat. It was 33 outside and raining at night. That's when I realized than when you have cold + hills + rain + wind + 20" wheels, your realistic range from 100% is closer to 200 miles than 300 miles. As soon as you accept that, it's fine. I would not like to road trip in a Model X 75...

I definitely want to get a ceramic coat, and will invest in that very shortly. As for all seasons... I still haven't done that, I need to call Tesla.


----------



## sjg98

Nice trip report!
Regionally related note - any car wash you you've found in Brooklyn you are happy with?


----------



## Wooloomooloo

sjg98 said:


> Nice trip report!
> Regionally related note - any car wash you you've found in Brooklyn you are happy with?


No I don't like any of them. Maybe the hand wash on 4th Ave near union but I haven't used it since I got my Model3


----------



## francoisp

Wooloomooloo said:


> I almost got caught out in an early leg running out of juice. I skipped a charger thinking my 96% would get me 220 miles... it almost didn't and I arrived with 4% SOC after limping the last 80 miles at 60mph behind a truck with no heat. It was 33 outside and raining at night. That's when I realized than when you have cold + hills + rain + wind + 20" wheels, your realistic range from 100% is closer to 200 miles than 300 miles. As soon as you accept that, it's fine. I would not like to road trip in a Model X 75...


I plan to use "a better route planner" to figure out my stops for an upcoming trip to Asheville, NC. It does seem to consider elevation among the many factors that affect consumption. Did you use it on this trip? And if so, how did it perform?


----------



## Wooloomooloo

FrancoisP said:


> I plan to use "a better route planner" to figure out my stops for an upcoming trip to Asheville, NC. It does seem to consider elevation among the many factors that affect consumption. Did you use it on this trip? And if so, how did it perform?


I did a couple of times and need to get better at it. I just tried putting in Brooklyn to Baltimore, which I am doing in a few weeks and got a very realistic 90% - 12% for the 186 miles.


----------

